# PvP Gilden Name ?  Bitte um hilfe !



## <Sordo> (1. Oktober 2010)

Bitte nur nützliche Namen


----------



## Lornorr (1. Oktober 2010)

Die Schlachtfeldrocker

:-)


----------



## Tobihackl (1. Oktober 2010)

"Baum fällt"


----------



## Jariel1994 (1. Oktober 2010)

Betterthanchucknorris


----------



## Lysozyma (1. Oktober 2010)

<Sordo> schrieb:


> Bitte nur nützliche Namen



Was bitte siehst Du als "nützlich" an? Vorschläge wie "IMBAroxxorPVPgilde" oder was anderes?!


----------



## kiniofnferoifnefkesdmkleknklnshi (1. Oktober 2010)

IMBAroxxorPVPgilde


----------



## m4ri (1. Oktober 2010)

lol You play PvE


----------



## steven9797 (1. Oktober 2010)

Hab PVE gear an


----------



## brisiningr (1. Oktober 2010)

Bei uns auf dem Sever gab es mal: Geladen und Entsichert! Fand ich einen echt guten Namen .
Vieleicht magst du ihn ja auch.


----------



## Reo_MC (1. Oktober 2010)

PvP-Gildennamen Regeln:

- IMMER in Caps geschrieben
- auf den ersten, besser auf den zweiten Blick irrsinnig lustig
- vielleicht etwas, das sich auf Blizzard, das Wort "Overpowered", das Wort "lol", ein Schiff oder Justin Bieber bezieht
- wahlweise etwas das sich reimt oder ein Paradoxon möglich
- Schmalziges mit l33t-Speak kombinieren (FELLOWSHIP OF PING)
- überhaupt, l33t-Speak (on nine or doesnt matter = du hast dieses Rating auf BG9 erreicht oder es ist bullshit)


----------



## Sunyo (1. Oktober 2010)

Hier wird eh bald zu sein, aber eins muss ich noch los werden:
@ <Sordo> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kehrin (1. Oktober 2010)

Lysozyma schrieb:


> "IMBAroxxorPVPgilde"


----------



## Cathan (1. Oktober 2010)

Socketed ur gfs pinkslot
Hordecore Pwnography
Carried by PvEgear


----------



## _Kampfkeks_ (1. Oktober 2010)

GO DOWN LIKE TITANIC!


----------



## Yumyko (1. Oktober 2010)

ich find ja

"IMBA war schon vergeben" nicht schlecht ^^


----------



## Krezton (1. Oktober 2010)

<Ist besser als DU> ansonsten wenn ihr ne frauengilde seit  Big Tits Big Crits


----------



## kiniofnferoifnefkesdmkleknklnshi (1. Oktober 2010)

Cathan schrieb:


> Socketed ur gfs pinkslot



Geile Idee aber das wird bestimmt bald von Blizzard umbenannt.  Glaube nicht das man damit lange rumlaeuft.


----------



## Plueschi (1. Oktober 2010)

Mein kleines Pwny


----------



## Cold Play (1. Oktober 2010)

>>Hordendlich aufs Maul<< wenn ihr horde spielt xD


----------



## Cathan (1. Oktober 2010)

kiniofnferoifnefkesdmkleknklnshi schrieb:


> Geile Idee aber das wird bestimmt bald von Blizzard umbenannt.  Glaube nicht das man damit lange rumlaeuft.


Also auf Stormscale gibts ne Gilde mit dem Namen, mal sehen wielange die bestehen bleibt.


----------



## Kafka (1. Oktober 2010)

Ist zu doof zum Raiden


----------



## Mr. Spexx (1. Oktober 2010)

Die Unerbittlichen


----------



## Cathan (1. Oktober 2010)

Kafka schrieb:


> Ist zu doof zum Raiden


PvP braucht weit mehr Skill und Movement.


----------



## Rinderrudi (1. Oktober 2010)

Meine alte Gilde nannte ich <kämpft besoffen PvP> und meine jetzige hat den Namen <Schlachtfeldtouristen>

Vielleicht sagt dir einer der Namen zu.

Gruß Rudi


----------



## Chillers (1. Oktober 2010)

<Sordo> schrieb:


> Bitte nur nützliche Namen



*I shot the sheriff*


----------



## SchurxoxD (1. Oktober 2010)

Cathan schrieb:


> PvP braucht weit mehr Skill und Movement.



oh ja o.O trotzdem is pvp doff.. :>


----------



## Chillers (1. Oktober 2010)

SchurxoxD schrieb:


> oh ja o.O trotzdem is pvp doff.. :>



Mit soner Aussage stehst natürlich fein da. Beinhaltet nicht mehr als sture Abwehr.
Aber k.

Nur PvE ist Stumpfsinn -> *in den Raum werf*.

zum thread/imbaohnekinda


----------



## Dling (1. Oktober 2010)

Die MöbinatorZ!


----------



## Kafka (1. Oktober 2010)

Gnomenschlächter falls Hordegilde. Dazu noch Zertritt Gnome, Schüttelt Gnome, Mag keine Gnome, Brutzelt Gnome usw (ja ich hasse Gnome)


----------



## Mikroflame (1. Oktober 2010)

Hatte mal ne PVP gilde,die hieß
"Feel my PVPnes", wurde allerdings ca 2 wochen nach erstellung von einem GM zwangsumbenannt ^^


----------



## Manotis (2. Oktober 2010)

Zisch ab ich dropp nix


----------



## TR4CO (2. Oktober 2010)

Reo_MC schrieb:
			
		

> PvP-Gildennamen Regeln:
> 
> - IMMER in Caps geschrieben
> - auf den ersten, besser auf den zweiten Blick irrsinnig lustig
> ...



Saugeil! Das kommt sofort in die Signatur!  *danke*

Hat leider nicht gereicht (3 Zeilen sind Maximum, musste leider was kürzen   ) 







btt: Also auf Shattrath läuft die Gilde "HEUL DOCH RÄGÄ EWW" (oder so ähnlich^^) rum. "Fütter mich" ist auch ziemlich cool hehe. 

Ansonsten immer "Go DoWn LiKe ScHlaUcHbOoT" (Wahlweise ´`^ setzen, capslock oder warlock)

"Das Leben ist kein Pwnyhof"?

"UR MUM IS MY EPIC MOUNT"

"LOL JUSTIN BIEBER FAILS MOAR THAN U" (<- selber nach den Regeln von Reo_MC ausgedacht )

"sitzt nackt vorm PC" (klassiker^^)

"IIIIIIIIllllllIIIlllllIII"  Toll oder? ein Strichcode


----------



## Spudy (2. Oktober 2010)

Meine kleine Gilde die ich mal hatte bzw habe:

VAS = Vorarlberger Aktion Squad^^ Vielleicht kannst was draus machen. 

Lg


----------



## dustail (2. Oktober 2010)

Gnome und andere Wurfwaffen


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (2. Oktober 2010)

omgresistedkkthxbye
omgmisskkthxbye
stopqqjustinbieber
oder ich hab auch einmal "miley cyrus nude" gesehen war aber ein arenateam 

aber was mir immer ein rätsel sein wird ist was das im cataclysm forum zu suchen hat.


----------



## Sorzzara (2. Oktober 2010)

WeWillCrushYourGonads

YourMotherBelongsToUs

NoSkillButGearscore

WeWankOnYouRTears


----------



## Krezton (2. Oktober 2010)

http://tvtotal.prosieben.de/tvtotal/videos/player/?contentId=41610&initialTab=related   irgenwas hier raus ab min 4 in etwa


----------



## Feindflieger (2. Oktober 2010)

Yes We eBayed

NPC In Training

OMFGLAZERPEWPEW

OMG MURLOCS RARGH RARGH

Strangers with Candy

My Mace Your Face

Eat Crit and Die

Trìplë X PwnStárs

All Gear No Talent

WTB Resilience

Beep Beep Im a Jeep


----------



## Duselette (2. Oktober 2010)

Cathan schrieb:


> PvP braucht weit mehr Skill und Movement.



nu glor. bist halt zu doof für pve


----------



## rushiflauschi (2. Oktober 2010)

<ist zu DOOF sich selbst nen Namen auszudenken>


----------



## MayoAmok (2. Oktober 2010)

<Gnome zum Frühstück>


----------



## diabolo1234504 (2. Oktober 2010)

OLOLOLYOUPVEKNUB

oder: PvEiSfOrPuSsYs


----------



## diabolo1234504 (2. Oktober 2010)

SchurxoxD schrieb:


> oh ja o.O trotzdem is pvp doff.. :>




Vielleicht bist du einfach zu "doff" für PvP?^^


----------



## Derulu (2. Oktober 2010)

<unser name ist aus dem buffed forum>
<uns ist selber leider nix eingefallen>
<ich roxxor dich>
<ich weiß wo dein haus wohnt>

...gibt soooo viel


----------



## wowfighter (2. Oktober 2010)

The perfect Circle i PvP


----------



## cErIaTz (2. Oktober 2010)

oder nemmt doch Elek mich doch ^^


----------



## Versace83 (2. Oktober 2010)

Schrecklich wenn manche einfach nicht kreativ genug oder einfach zu faul sind sich nen vernuenftigen Gildennamen zu ueberlegen...


----------



## villain (2. Oktober 2010)

"nützliche", "lustige" namen.. da gibt es doch einige:


-"CSI Darnassus" oder "CSI Orgrimmar" oder alternativ jede andere stadt
-"Iam Exalted With Your Mom" habe ich auch schon gesehen...
-cool fand ich persönlich mal: "booty bay surf club" bzw. "barry white eliteguards"
-oder "klassiker" wie "die vier lustigen drei", "hat dein fahrrad geklaut" (wenn man es zusammen mit dem spielernamen liest, ist es sogar halbwegs witzig)


----------



## EyesofDeath (2. Oktober 2010)

hm wie wärs mit "SKILLCAPPED"?


----------



## Nadyra_#1 (2. Oktober 2010)

PVE WAS TO EASY


----------



## Legendary (2. Oktober 2010)

TR4CO schrieb:


> btt: Also auf Shattrath läuft die Gilde "HEUL DOCH RÄGÄ EWW" (oder so ähnlich^^) rum. "Fütter mich" ist auch ziemlich cool hehe.


Joa die laufen mir auch ab und zu übern Weg und ich kapier ehrlich gesagt bis jetzt nicht was das bedeuten soll. Vielleicht bin ich auch nur zu intelligent für so nen Bullshit. :>


Aber das mit Justin Bieber find ich tolligst.


----------



## Redrak (2. Oktober 2010)

<Stammgast beim Geistheiler>


----------



## Jobbl (2. Oktober 2010)

Du nicht nehmen Flagge


----------



## MaexxDesign (2. Oktober 2010)

Armed & Dangerous


----------



## Cathan (2. Oktober 2010)

Duselette schrieb:


> nu glor. bist halt zu doof für pve


Sagt jmd der zu dumm ist 1,8 mit TSG auf nem Gimprealmpool zu erreichen?
Toll Woche für Woche zu einer festen Zeit (wie bekloppt ist das denn) mit 9/24 anderen Leuten durch immer die Gleiche Raid rennen und seine 4Tasten Rota spammen.


----------



## Kuya (2. Oktober 2010)

ich empfehle meinen Gildennamen:
 Spieler-blah
<is enraged>


----------



## Sorzzara (2. Oktober 2010)

<zoggt die ganze nacht>


----------



## Nebelgänger (2. Oktober 2010)

<unarmed>
<and two rogues> (Bitte nicht "rouges"...)
<mag kuscheln>
<Wadenbeißer>
<mag Blumen>
<hat kein Hemd>
<PvEmbarrassments>
<PvPersistence> <PvPerseverance> <PvParticipation> <PvPlödergildenname>

Edit: Typo


----------



## Hoschie69 (2. Oktober 2010)

Die drei lustigen zwei


----------



## Schrottinator (2. Oktober 2010)

Barlow schrieb:
			
		

> LordsofOwnage


----------



## schäubli (2. Oktober 2010)

*O MUM SHUT DA DOOR*

beste x3


----------



## Captn.Pwn (2. Oktober 2010)

meine heißt <Tätowierte Hafenarbeiter>


----------



## Thaldor (2. Oktober 2010)

NANANANANANANANANA BATMAAAN


----------



## Stiv_Gamer (2. Oktober 2010)

SOCKENGOLF CHAMPIONS


----------



## White_Sky (2. Oktober 2010)

Die Allianz der Horde 

Wer das liest ist Tot

Sitzt nackt vor'm Pc

etc.


----------



## timinatorxx (2. Oktober 2010)

Krezton schrieb:


> wenn ihr ne frauengilde seit Big Tits Big Crits



 find ich super


----------



## schäubli (2. Oktober 2010)

"Stalinorgel" ist ja nice :b


----------



## Ant1gen (2. Oktober 2010)

< Peng voll in die Fresse>
^^


----------



## Captn.Pwn (2. Oktober 2010)

schäubli schrieb:


> "Stalinorgel" ist ja nice :b



oh ja ... so würd ich meine gilde ganz sicher nennen ...


----------



## Sorzzara (3. Oktober 2010)

Stalinorgel ist absolut genial!

siehe hier


----------



## Kabooom254 (3. Oktober 2010)

" Geh weiter ich drop nix ! "


----------



## Wiikend (3. Oktober 2010)

<NEIN dein Heal kam nicht durch>


----------



## Annovella (3. Oktober 2010)

@Sunyo


Deine zwei Gifs sind ja mal sowas von EPIC! 

@ TE

Sei halt kreativ. Kenne genug geile Namen. Gilden in denen ich z.B. war: SKILLCAR WROOM WROOM; TOYGROUPLOL usw.
Sind alle passend für PvP, sind lustig und klingen gleichzeitig cool. Aber bitte nicht nachmachen, das wäre reudig. 



Thaldor schrieb:


> NANANANANANANANANA BATMAAAN




Gabs auch mal auf Frostwolf.


----------



## Flamermaster (3. Oktober 2010)

CAMGIRLS


----------



## Rabenrecht (3. Oktober 2010)

pwnd Chuck Norris ... almost


----------



## rocktas (3. Oktober 2010)

<du nicht nehmen flagge> war der beste den ich bisher gesehn hab


----------



## Captain Chaos 01 (3. Oktober 2010)

<ich mach hier nurn picknick>


----------



## No_ones (3. Oktober 2010)

Du nicht nehmen Flagge! finde ich genial


----------



## XxBeowulfxX (3. Oktober 2010)

myGFbitzMyPwnis

oder iSwearSheWas80^^


----------



## XxBeowulfxX (3. Oktober 2010)

BRB icecreamtruck omfg


----------



## XxBeowulfxX (3. Oktober 2010)

FreeCandy <----hinweis auf mein bild pedobear^^


----------



## Olliruh (3. Oktober 2010)

PvP Allstars
Pwnyhof


----------



## Nuxxy (3. Oktober 2010)

<TACTICAL RETREAT>
<Like a Duelist>
< Pve takes skill>


----------



## KoBa2010 (3. Oktober 2010)

hab letztens einen gesehen mit
"STOP KILLING ME IM FRAPSING"


----------



## Cathan (3. Oktober 2010)

Gerade auf Eredar gesehen: critoris


----------



## Neshar (3. Oktober 2010)

MightyStormwindPowerRangers :>


----------



## DeathDranor (3. Oktober 2010)

Crithappens


----------



## Nuxxy (3. Oktober 2010)

<WASDS WTF CAN'T MOVE>


----------



## InYaSchwingschleifer (3. Oktober 2010)

<FACEROLLZZ INC>


----------



## Marczooor (3. Oktober 2010)

Pwnstars PvPness Crits


----------



## jeef (3. Oktober 2010)

<Die vom Bob Verfolgten>


----------



## XxBeowulfxX (3. Oktober 2010)

YO BOB brb


----------



## Squidd (3. Oktober 2010)

Wallstreet Ogrimmar/ Stormwind


----------



## Agasul (3. Oktober 2010)

Nimm doch einach HuggaHugga Watumba..............
oder so ähnlich^^


----------



## Vannala (3. Oktober 2010)

TR4CO schrieb:


> Saugeil! Das kommt sofort in die Signatur!  *danke*
> 
> Hat leider nicht gereicht (3 Zeilen sind Maximum, musste leider was kürzen )
> 
> ...




sitzt nackig geht leider nicht. Auf meinem Server gab es die Gilde "Sitzt nackig vorm PC" , die musste sich wieso auch immer umbennen und heißt nun "sitzt dreckig vorm PC". Logik=fail.
Ich find ja "LoL U Play PvE" ganz nett.


----------



## MrBlaki (3. Oktober 2010)

Killing in the Name of ^^


----------



## Nuxxy (3. Oktober 2010)

<LOL U MAD BRO>


----------



## Kartonics (3. Oktober 2010)

[sup]Bremst auch für Tauren;Bremst auch für Tauren[/sup]


----------



## Sorzzara (3. Oktober 2010)

<hat ein Bratwurstbratgerät>


----------



## Blutelfmann (3. Oktober 2010)

Shot the Alliance/Horde


----------



## Zniachta (3. Oktober 2010)

<raiden wird überbewertet>

<das werd schon noch ich entscheiden> 

hab mal gilden gesehen die mit dem rumgelaufen sind! gibts aber beide nichtmehr xD


----------



## Noenon (3. Oktober 2010)

ICH KRIEG NOCH TASCHENGELD


----------



## Talco (4. Oktober 2010)

alter. wenn du keine phantasie hast, behalte es für dich. aber bitte nicht immer so schwachsinnigen threads hier rein ...


----------



## KickX (4. Oktober 2010)

Talco schrieb:


> alter. wenn du keine phantasie hast, behalte es für dich. aber bitte nicht immer so schwachsinnigen threads hier rein ...



doch,doch ich will mehr von den schwachsinnigen threads...bevor ichs vergesse,halt doch einfach die backen.


----------



## T 2the ezla (4. Oktober 2010)

meine 1mann gilde nannte sich: -Scientrollogy-  (für hordler)
für die gebrüder grimm fraktion würd ich..
-Putzkommando-

Tezla - Ysera HORDE!


----------



## Orthes (4. Oktober 2010)

<Affen mit Waffen>

und natürlich ...



kiniofnferoifnefkesdmkleknklnshi schrieb:


> IMBAroxxorPVPgilde


----------



## T 2the ezla (4. Oktober 2010)

mein favorit is aber immernoch: - FEEL THE RUSH-

Tezla - Ysera HORDE


----------



## hexxhexx (4. Oktober 2010)

Da Dir selber nichts einfällt:

"Phantasielos"
"GeklauterName"
"NotMyBrain"
"AllesSchonDaGewesen"


----------



## Varkgorim (4. Oktober 2010)

<Whos that a Gnome> 
<Du nicht nehmen Cookies>
<kkthxbye>

Die sind mir so spontan eingefallen, gibt natürlich besseres.


----------



## Schibbii (4. Oktober 2010)

TR4CO schrieb:


> "UR MUM IS MY EPIC MOUNT"



... made my day =D


----------



## Serephit (4. Oktober 2010)

Hartz V Betatester


----------



## Varkgorim (4. Oktober 2010)

Serephit schrieb:


> Hartz V Betatester


Der kommt mir bekannt vor, kann's sein das Du den aus S&F hast?


----------



## Trig (4. Oktober 2010)

Zitat: "UR MUM IS MY EPIC MOUNT"

Soweit ich weiß kann "UR" auch als "our" gelesen werden, was dann wiederum bedeutet, dass die Neigungen etwas "komisch" sind... Aber vielleicht ist es ja genauso gewollt...

"Lords of Ownage" wäre unmißverständlicher.


----------



## Skerl (4. Oktober 2010)

GildekommtRampe


----------



## DeathBizkit_666 (4. Oktober 2010)

Jesus was Soulstoneed
Don't kill me i'm Jesus
Adolf CRITler


----------



## Kalamazoo (4. Oktober 2010)

<hat den Rat nicht begriffen>
<ist am Rand stehengeblieben>
<hat Angst vor roten Strahlen>
<beisst Heiler>
<Weiß? Schwarz? hmmpf>
...
...
...


----------



## Sorzzara (4. Oktober 2010)

<critted beim kacken>


----------



## Saberclaw (4. Oktober 2010)

"Lords of ownage" ... naja ne ernsthaft^^

wenn die Länge es erlaubt: "wants to play a little game"


----------



## mrlol_m (4. Oktober 2010)

``Wir rollen in die andere Richtung`` azum thema facerolln^^
Achja gab auf Nozdormu ne Gilde die ``My mom pwnd your mom `´ hieß


----------

